# Why are blood knights 90 dollars?



## Djokovic (Dec 22, 2008)

I was just looking at the games workshop website, and found that a unit of 5 vampire counts blood knights costs $90. Why is this?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

because they are 100% metal,including the horses.


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

that is absolutely ridicluous i am in Canada amd on the online store their are $110
Horrible!


----------



## Djokovic (Dec 22, 2008)

Oh, of course... metal... that makes perfect sense. Ogryns are solid metal and 20 bucks each, and these guys are each the same mass as an ogryn (about), so 90 bucks is about right. Still a huge ripoff.


----------



## Ascendant Valor (Jan 3, 2009)

GW has a tendency of combining both material cost and gameplay effectiveness (specifically, the item's points score) as the two determining factors of the price of any boxed item.

For instance, those very five Blood Knights are quite expensive and capable. All metal models, to boot. Bam, $90.

Now, twenty Night Goblins are fairly cheap and run-of-the-mill. They are all plastic. $30.

So, we see that the more powerful a unit, the more money they cost. That's a huge mistake there, for a long list of reasons. We can discuss this till the cows come home next time, but I'll continue with my point.

Now, compare the Blood Knights to, say, Warriors of Chaos Knights. They're roughly the equivalent, if somewhat lessers, to the Blood Knights. They are all plastic. For five of them, $22.

I'm seeing a difference of $68. We pay $68 less for the fact that the models are in plastic. That is the only difference.

Now, further that to the Steam Tank. Before, it was all metal and was around $60. It's a beasty model, and is pretty decent in terms of gameplay.

The new one is all plastic, and is still $60. It doesn't play any differently.

Again, a considerable miscongruity. 

But what about points values? The new Great Swords are half the points cost, per single model, of Sword Masters. For ten Sword Masters, I pay around $45. For ten Great Swords, we'd have to shell out another $45, for models who are half the points cost.

Okay, let's wipe our eyes of GW's pricing bullcrap, and re-cap what I've covered thus far:

We've seen that, theoretically and ideally:
-metal models should be more expensive than plastics
-points values are factors in cost (for worse, of course)
We should be able to agree that metal should cost a bit more than plastic, while the points cost relating to monetary cost is stupid (-ish).

However, these points have been contradicted many times over by GW. For some reason or another, they gouge their prices in a non-linear (that is, unexpected and unbeknownst) manner.

Frankly, GW makes little or no sense in its pricing. That's the lesson we can take away from this.

Let me clarify, though, that even though I complain about the pricing of their items, I'm still part of the war gaming hobby and I'll still continue to buy the components I need when I need them. It's just that, especially now, I feel it's important for us to become conscious of things like this price issue that can somehow affect our hobby.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

although to laugh at GW you just get a box of bretonian knights and use them as fluffy blood knights instead, that $90 suddenly turns into allot less, especially if you can find it from a cheaper online store


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Blood Knights are shite models anyway.


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

Get them from an indie seller bro. There's a place around where I live that sells all GW things for 20%...at least.


----------



## Snoza (May 30, 2009)

In Australia Blood Knights cost the Same as a Battlion $150  so i suggest Chaos Knights Make Excellent Models for Blood Knights with few minor conversions.

Snoza


----------

